# I'm a rider, and a stripper. Thank you uber drivers!



## nikkidarling (May 2, 2016)

I don't know if I can do this but I just stumbled across this site after google searching about uber helicopters (lol) and I just wanna say thanks. I depend on Uber everyday, multiple times a day while saving up for my own car. I'm a stripper who rides Uber to distances that have sub par metro service at the asscrack of dawn so uber drivers are a necessity for my safety ... as well as making it my classes on time 

Being in the service industry, my income doesn't mainly come from tips but I love when my customers do it so I spread the karma. I tip at least 10 dollars. If there's water or mints or a charger etc I tip 20. (Seriously, such a nice surprise) Thanks for letting me (a complete stranger) ride in your vehicle. If I make them wait for a minute, I tip 20. I understand people wasting time means you waste money so I compensate for that and rarely do it. (sorry!! )

I understand dealing with condescending assholes who think they're *so* almighty... so many people think less of me because of my job while there's literal future surgeons/students who work with me who just might be cutting out a tumor out of your brain one day! You never know who you could be getting a dance from. 

I rarely give less than 5 stars and try to leave praise in the comments. If you miss a turn, whatever. It's human... I wish other riders did the same.

Also if you ever pick up a dancer, please don't try to **** them. I keep running into drivers who tell me to sit in the front, ask me if I want to "Refill my drink" or ask my bra size etc because they picked up a friendly girl from a strip club and think they don't deserve professionalism. It's 3 am, dark as hell, and you want to ask me if I've ever ****ed one of your uber drivers?" "No." "Do you want to?" "....."

Anyway thank you to all of the people who have gotten me home safely and sacrificed the depreciation of their vehicles. Thanks to all of the drivers who are on their grind and I wish you all the success you deserve!!!!

(Okay I'm leaving now)

edited to add: I guess some people think I'm not actually a dancer? I posted proof on second page


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> I don't know if I can do this but I just stumbled across this site after google searching about uber helicopters (lol) and I just wanna say thanks. I depend on Uber everyday, multiple times a day while saving up for my own car. I'm a stripper who rides Uber to distances that have sub par metro service at the asscrack of dawn so uber drivers are a necessity for my safety ... as well as making it my classes on time
> 
> Being in the service industry, my income doesn't mainly come from tips but I love when my customers do it so I spread the karma. I tip at least 10 dollars. If there's water or mints or a charger etc I tip 20. (Seriously, such a nice surprise) Thanks for letting me (a complete stranger) ride in your vehicle. If I make them wait for a minute, I tip 20. I understand people wasting time means you waste money so I compensate for that and rarely do it. (sorry!! )
> 
> ...


Troll much?


----------



## nikkidarling (May 2, 2016)

naplestom75 said:


> Troll much?


No... just wanted to say thanks and shed some appreciation


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

nikkidarling said:


> I don't know if I can do this but I just stumbled across this site after google searching about uber helicopters (lol) and I just wanna say thanks. I depend on Uber everyday, multiple times a day while saving up for my own car. I'm a stripper who rides Uber to distances that have sub par metro service at the asscrack of dawn so uber drivers are a necessity for my safety ... as well as making it my classes on time
> 
> Being in the service industry, my income doesn't mainly come from tips but I love when my customers do it so I spread the karma. I tip at least 10 dollars. If there's water or mints or a charger etc I tip 20. (Seriously, such a nice surprise) Thanks for letting me (a complete stranger) ride in your vehicle. If I make them wait for a minute, I tip 20. I understand people wasting time means you waste money so I compensate for that and rarely do it. (sorry!! )
> 
> ...


You see if uber would get off their high horse and allow criminal background checks by the city, that would weed out alot of undesirables. Wait a sec, I thought the title said not a stripper, maybe i read it wrong. oh well


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you for doing that and know that drivers appreciate that.

I hope the losers who talk to you in a demeaning manor will get Deactivated. You can let Uber know about those drivers si they'll be taken off the platform. Those idiots gives the rest of us a bad rep.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I always wondered what strippers do with all those dollar bills. Do you guys go to the bank with bags full of them and say please deposit this?


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

You are the type of once in a while passenger that makes driving not so bad.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I always wondered what strippers do with all those dollar bills. Do you guys go to the bank with bags full of them and say please deposit this?


Always wondered about that myself! And do banks sanitize those bills after accepting them?


----------



## nikkidarling (May 2, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I always wondered what strippers do with all those dollar bills. Do you guys go to the bank with bags full of them and say please deposit this?


We take it to the employees who handle the cash and exchange it for bigger bills. If you do get ones from a club cashier, it's probably been in the club's circulation already more than a few times. I make most of my money from dances though, which requires bigger bills. My uber driver followed me in once. I told him I'm just a bartender in the car... then I saw him from the stage while I was ass naked!!!! Lol the shock on my face!



Bill Collector said:


> Always wondered about that myself! And do banks sanitize those bills after accepting them?


Cash is usually pretty gross regardless... unless they're nice and crisp your bills have probably touched god knows what over the years


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> I just wanna say thanks.
> 
> I'm a stripper who rides Uber
> 
> ...


Thank you for your custom.

A stripper who does not receive tips? That is unusual. GF is a retired stripper. She depended heavily on tips. For the brief period that I drove a cab, I had numerous strippers as regulars. I suspect that much of that had to do with my failure to hit on them. They were excellent tippers, all. Once I started driving part time, I became less reliable, so they all found new drivers. As a group, they were the regulars that I hated to lose.

Again, thank you for your custom.

You do not need to leave. I like hearing from customers. I never have picked you up. I drive both UberX and Uber Taxi, but the former far less than the latter.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

nikkidarling said:


> *drivers,not riders
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Thank you Nikki, for your patronage.

Take care, 
Oscar Levant


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Thank you for your custom.
> 
> A stripper who does not receive tips? That is unusual. GF is a retired stripper. She depended heavily on tips. For the brief period that I drove a cab, I had numerous strippers as regulars. I suspect that much of that had to do with my failure to hit on them. They were excellent tippers, all. Once I started driving part time, I became less reliable, so they all found new drivers. As a group, they were the regulars that I hated to lose.
> 
> ...


What she means about not getting most of her money from tips is doing table dances. Those are $10-$20 a song depending on the club and the night and that IS where most of the cash comes from for the girls. The stage rotations where they get tipped by guys tossing dollars and fives don't net nearly as much.


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

I have given rides to 5 different strippers in Miami and none gave me a tip.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

nikkidarling said:


> *drivers,not riders
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Make it rain on your uber drivers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I always wondered what strippers do with all those dollar bills. Do you guys go to the bank with bags full of them and say please deposit this?


They do, I guess nikkidarling gets a lotta 1s and switches them out for larger bills? But when I worked in a bank, I'd see the tellers use the cash counter and put through a lotta ones (from this one dude) and 1s, but mostly 5s,10s and 20s from this girl. Not bad, they usually have a few thousand at the lowest and 20-40grand on the higher scale.



phuseche said:


> I have given rides to 5 different strippers in Miami and none gave me a tip.


You should move to Washington DC. Provided that you're not an utter creep or even remotely so, given her answers, you could just be a contractor for her to get from the strip club to home and home to classes etc etc. not only will she pay you in cash and you'll net more then you would after uber cut, you'd also get nice $10 minimum for tip, $20 if she accidently takes longer then a minute


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

I've taken strippers for rides. Usually they are some of my worst customers. They always request to stop at some burger place and talk my ear off the entire time. The only time they shut up is when the burger is in their yapper. 

Never once have they tipped. Of course during the rides they brag about how much money they make and how stupid the guys are.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> No... just wanted to say thanks and shed some appreciation


I've picked up many dancers from the clubs in South Philly, and every one of them has been nice, appreciative, and tipped well.


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

I mean, who doesn't like strippers?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> What she means about not getting most of her money from tips is doing table dances. Those are $10-$20 a song depending on the club and the night and that IS where most of the cash comes from for the girls. The stage rotations where they get tipped by guys tossing dollars and fives don't net nearly as much.


The Words of Experience; as you worked in clubs, you would know.

It was a while back; the place where GF worked did not allow table or lap dances. There was more than one club like that back then. In fact, there was a time when the District of Columbia did not allow lap dances, at all. That might have changed, but I do not know. My post demonstrates how long it has been since I was in a strip joint.



sellkatsell44 said:


> not only will she pay you in cash


If you do trips for cash off the Uber application and you are not driving a licenced taxicab or limousine, if there is an at-fault collision, you have no insurance coverage. Considering the high numbers of Uber SUV drivers in their black-with tinted-back-windows Chevy Suburbans, GMC Yukons and Cadillac Escalades here who pull sudden U-Turns, turn right from the left lane, left from the middle lane or give their brake pedals majorly serious workouts, the odds of a collision are quite high.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Miguel Aprender said:


> I mean, who doesn't like strippers?


Wives


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Rat said:


> Wives


Not always. I've witnessed more than one couple come into the clubs together...I even witnessed an elegantly dressed couple bring in their 18 year old, shaven head daughter and her girlfriend in for her birthday...spoke to the dad briefly. SEEMED like a normal enough guy...they bought her lap dances, watched the daughter and her girlfriend make out - with each other and the dancers, and stayed until 7am...Still can't fathom what was going through everyone's head in that group...


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

Rat said:


> Wives


That would be "Ex-wives," baby cakes.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

If you're real, I love you and hope I drive you someday!


----------



## Gene N. Schneider (Nov 17, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> *drivers,not riders
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Can I get a LAP DANCE


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I'm calling BS, every stripper I have known gets offended at the word stripper. They prefer Dancer, or Exotic Dancer. A stripper would never call herself a stripper.


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I'm calling BS, every stripper I have known gets offended at the word stripper. They prefer Dancer, or Exotic Dancer. A stripper would never call herself a stripper.


Lou.

Just let this be awesome.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Troll much?


What he said


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> *drivers,not riders
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Yeah....NOT!

You're no more a stripper than I am saint.

Fact: I've regularly delivered girls to a local strip joint, given them the same respect I give every one of my riders and never once received a tip from them, much less a $10 or $20 spot.

Fiction: A stripper will someday lazer tag a tumor out of my thinker.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

JuanIguana said:


> Yeah....NOT!
> 
> You're no more a stripper than I am saint.
> 
> ...


99% of strippers don't call themselves that, they call themselves dancers or something else, that's why I immediately think b.s.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> You see if uber would get off their high horse and allow criminal background checks by the city, that would weed out alot of undesirables.


Or just do what lyft does and require mentors to clear drivers and use mostly female mentors. Their creeper meter is usually pretty good.


----------



## nikkidarling (May 2, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I'm calling BS, every stripper I have known gets offended at the word stripper. They prefer Dancer, or Exotic Dancer. A stripper would never call herself a stripper.





JuanIguana said:


> Yeah....NOT!
> 
> You're no more a stripper than I am saint.
> 
> ...





naplestom75 said:


> 99% of strippers don't call themselves that, they call themselves dancers or something else, that's why I immediately think b.s.


Many of the girls I know call themselves strippers... Because I strip? My clothes off? I've been called a lot of negative names to have the word "stripper" offend me... something I literally am. If you think someone is trolling or lying because they've said thank you then we live in a really depressing world. But if you insist for proof...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> Many of the girls I know call themselves strippers... Because I strip? My clothes off? I've been called a lot of negative names to have the word "stripper" offend me... something I literally am. If you think someone is trolling or lying because they've said thank you then we live in a really depressing world. But if you insist for proof...


I don't think I've said this yet and for that I apologize. Thank you for caring enough to come here and thank drivers. And yes, unfortunately, driving for Uber has made many, MANY, drivers suspicious and negative...and some are just sociopaths.


----------



## nikkidarling (May 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Words of Experience; as you worked in clubs, you would know.
> 
> It was a while back; the place where GF worked did not allow table or lap dances. There was more than one club like that back then. In fact, there was a time when the District of Columbia did not allow lap dances, at all. That might have changed, but I do not know. My post demonstrates how long it has been since I was in a strip joint.


And they still don't (so backwards to me... customers might as well watch porn if I can't even sit on their lap). I commute out of DC (for privacy reasons and financial reasons). The real money is elsewhere. DC strippers rely on stage tips and I like selling the VIP/champagne rooms instead  So I really rely on uber drivers and treat them with respect. (Metro doesn't take you _that_ far)


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

nikkidarling said:


> Many of the girls I know call themselves strippers... Because I strip? My clothes off? I've been called a lot of negative names to have the word "stripper" offend me... something I literally am. If you think someone is trolling or lying because they've said thank you then we live in a really depressing world. But if you insist for proof...


A pic of your shoes isn't proof of anything other than you have what appear to be uncomfortable shoes.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL @ this whole thread.
I gave a ride to two strippers so far. One dropped a 5 spot on me and the other didn't drop anything (this was in Baltimore however).


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I'm calling BS, every stripper I have known gets offended at the word stripper. They prefer Dancer, or Exotic Dancer. A stripper would never call herself a stripper.


I've had two separate strippers that I picked up from different strip clubs and they referred to themselves as strippers when asking me if I had ever picked one up before. Maybe depends on what part of the country you're in, or what part of town, or may be specific to the person. Who really cares either way, I feel bad for anyone who has to make money driving for Uber or "dancing". This economy is a joke.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I've had two separate strippers that I picked up from different strip clubs and they referred to themselves as strippers when asking me if I had ever picked one up before. Maybe depends on what part of the country you're in, or what part of town, or may be specific to the person. Who really cares either way, I feel bad for anyone who has to make money driving for Uber or "dancing". This economy is a joke.


The only people I felt bad for at the clubs were the girls in abusive relationships, girls with some sort of substance abuse problems, and the guys who came in and dumped half their paychecks regularly there...mostly the last one. You're dumping all that money then lurk around asking when "Sugar" is getting off and I have to be the guy to tell you that "Sugar" is gone - I don't tell you she left 45 minutes ago after you asked her to go home with you and you shoved $400 into her hand.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey I would give you a ride for free just because you tip ! And thank you for your business with us Uber on


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've given a couple of strippers rides, no tips yet. Maybe someday I will get lucky and she'll toss me a 5-spot.

Having said that, thank you Nikki for appreciating the service we provide. That is very, very cool of you


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi... I am Peter North..


----------



## boonie (Aug 12, 2015)

can you strip on this forum ?LMAO!


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

boonie said:


> can you strip on this forum ?LMAO!


Hey ! Be nice kid !!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> A stripper would never call herself a stripper.


GF is along retired stripper. I knew her before she was GF. Always has she called herself a stripper.



JuanIguana said:


> Fact: I've regularly delivered girls to a local strip joint, given them the same respect I give every one of my riders and never once received a tip from them, much less a $10 or $20 spot.


Fact: I used to have regular customers who were strippers. They were excellent tippers. I have picked up more than a few on street hails, as well. All of them tipped well. There only ever was one girl who did not tip. She did that when she was new. The other girls quickly edge-uh-MAH-kay-tidd her.

In defence of the quoted poster, though, never, to my knowledge at least, have I picked up a stripper on UberX or Lyft. As Uber tells the users not to tip, I would not be surprised if they did not. If the word gets out to them that we appreciate tips, I suspect that they would. It might take a while, but I suspect that they would come up with a couple of bucks.



naplestom75 said:


> 99% of strippers don't call themselves that, they call themselves dancers or something else, that's why I immediately think b.s.


GF must be a one-per-center.



nikkidarling said:


> And they still don't The real money is elsewhere. DC strippers rely on stage tips and I like selling the VIP/champagne rooms


Right. Good. I know what your gig is. There are similarities, to be sure, but there are differences. as well.

Anyhow, thank you, again, for your custom and thank you for letting us know that someone appreciates us. I drive Uber Taxi more than I do UberX, so the odds are that I will not be sent to fetch you, but, it might happen. Thank you, anyhow, though. I am always glad when an Uber user comes here to let us know what is going on and let us read the customer's perspective.

Please do not let some of the nastier replies turn you off to this forum. More than a few of the customers treat the drivers so poorly that drivers become jaded very quickly.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> Many of the girls I know call themselves strippers... Because I strip? My clothes off? I've been called a lot of negative names to have the word "stripper" offend me... something I literally am. If you think someone is trolling or lying because they've said thank you then we live in a really depressing world. But if you insist for proof...


You dont have to prove anything to anybody. There will be x percent that will question you no matter what. Taking you at your word, thank you. I wish more riders would see things the way you do. I find it offensive when people waste my time or just expect me to donate my time to them.

I've had 2 strippers in my car, one needed to run some errands and gave me a tip upon asking if i would mame a few stops for her. The other, well I'm pretty sure she was making some extra money with the guy she was riding with. She had him tip me a $20 on a $7 or $8 ride, she was very generous with his cash!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gene N. Schneider said:


> Can I get a LAP DANCE


See you're the driver she SHOULDN'T tip. And I hope doesn't. And 1 stars you.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Rat said:


> A pic of your shoes isn't proof of anything other than you have what appear to be uncomfortable shoes.


Nobody outside of the industry rocks clear heels.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Yo, can I get top shelf?


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

As a still fairly new driver, had my first "dancer" passenger a couple of nights ago, but was taking her to work instead of taking her home. The night almost ended early as I was extremely tempted to follow her into the club. Lol.


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

It's *waay* more fun to bring strippers home.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> Nobody outside of the industry rocks clear heels.


Ummm.......nope, I have a pair I'm wearing right now.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rat said:


> Ummm.......nope, I have a pair I'm wearing right now.


Proof or it didn't happen!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I always wondered what strippers do with all those dollar bills. Do you guys go to the bank with bags full of them and say please deposit this?


They trade them out at work.
The customers and bartenders always need ones.
Guys are always breaking 100's in clubs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> What she means about not getting most of her money from tips is doing table dances. Those are $10-$20 a song depending on the club and the night and that IS where most of the cash comes from for the girls. The stage rotations where they get tipped by guys tossing dollars and fives don't net nearly as much.


The stage is advertising.
Out of sight,out of mind.

Also,some clubs the money is in getting customers to buy drinks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Miguel Aprender said:


> It's *waay* more fun to bring strippers home.


.............not an inaccurate observation............ When they are on their way to work, they have blown all of their money and barely have enough for the fare and a paltry tip. Sometimes, they do not have even that. When you pick them up from work, they have all sorts of money, so they tip even more generously. If they short you on the pickup, they more than make it up to you later, even if they do not catch up to you for a few days.

So yes, it can be waaayyyy more profitable to take them home than take them to work.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Hi... I am Peter North..


Lol! Peter North wants to come out of retirement

Uber isn't as lucrative as his old gig.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .............not an inaccurate observation............ When they are on their way to work, they have blown all of their money and barely have enough for the fare and a paltry tip. Sometimes, they do not have even that. When you pick them up from work, they have all sorts of money, so they tip even more generously. If they short you on the pickup, they more than make it up to you later, even if they do not catch up to you for a few days.
> 
> So yes, it can be waaayyyy more profitable to take them home than take them to work.


Did he mean their home or his ?


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

Wink. It was not in what I said, it is what I failed to say.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

afrojoe824 said:


> Lol! Peter North wants to come out of retirement
> 
> Uber isn't as lucrative as his old gig.


Quite the pay cut my friend...


----------



## Cjris (Dec 11, 2015)

I wish more passengers were like you.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Proof or it didn't happen!


You got me. It didn't happen


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

This is probably a guy trying to fool everyone.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

I have picked up 2 strippers,, one was kind of gross, but she tipped me 10. the other was hot, sat up front, asked me what my plans are for the night, invited me in to her place. Let her know I do this because I have 2 kids, and it keeps my wife from working. SO she said "I dont care about that, come in" I politely declined, and she then proceeded to give me a delightful pot brownie that I ate, and drove another 10 rides for the night. that was a fun night. 

If i were single and doing this gig, I would be the dragonslayer uber driver.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> I have picked up 2 strippers,, one was kind of gross, but she tipped me 10. the other was hot, sat up front, asked me what my plans are for the night, invited me in to her place. Let her know I do this because I have 2 kids, and it keeps my wife from working. SO she said "I dont care about that, come in" I politely declined, and she then proceeded to give me a delightful pot brownie that I ate, and drove another 10 rides for the night. that was a fun night.
> 
> If i were single and doing this gig, I would be the dragonslayer uber driver.


Oh God, not another one of these guys. You know TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP ?


----------



## dynagirl64 (May 4, 2016)

Ive only been driving for a month and have given rides to a couple of dancers. Always friendly and tip well. Usually long rides too. They appreciate female drivers.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> GF is along retired stripper. I knew her before she was GF. Always has she called herself a stripper.
> 
> Fact: I used to have regular customers who were strippers. They were excellent tippers. I have picked up more than a few on street hails, as well. All of them tipped well. There only ever was one girl who did not tip. She did that when she was new. The other girls quickly edge-uh-MAH-kay-tidd her.
> 
> ...


What was your point moderator?

And aren't you being wee bit confrontational?


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> Many of the girls I know call themselves strippers... Because I strip? My clothes off? I've been called a lot of negative names to have the word "stripper" offend me... something I literally am. If you think someone is trolling or lying because they've said thank you then we live in a really depressing world. But if you insist for proof...


You are sadly mistaken to believe I give a rats arse.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> *drivers,not riders
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


*THANKS FOR THE SWEET POST! VERY NICE OF YOU! AS FOR THE DRIVERS THAT ACT INAPPROPRIATELY PLEASE REPORT THEM THEY MAKE US ALL LOOK BAD!*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JuanIguana said:


> You are sadly mistaken to believe I give a rats arse.


Obviously you must if you took the time to reply


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JuanIguana said:


> What was your point moderator?
> 
> And aren't you being wee bit confrontational?


What is your question, poster?

Specifically what post is "confrontational" and how is said "confrontational"?


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

nikkidarling said:


> *drivers,not riders
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


actual pictures or take a hike. most of the strippers i have picked up are trash.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I drove a stripper to her home once. She tried to deny it when I asked what she did for a living after I picked her up at a strip joint. She said she worked in the front of the club, greeting customers. As we continued talking, she accidentally let out that she performed. She didn't clean her story up. I figured she knew I caught on.
She smelled like Chee-tos.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Drivers who make aggressive sexual advances should be reported and deactivated. It's one thing to ask a phone number, but asking pax if they are want to (expletive deleted) is just ridiculous.


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> She smelled like Chee-tos.


They should make a perfume that is chee-tos and bacon. That's the stuff the guys want to smell.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> It's one thing to ask a phone number.


Even that is out of line. It makes the passengers uncomfortable. More than one passenger, particullarly female, has complained to me about being uncomfortable when her driver, be he cab, Uber or even METRObus driver asked for her telephone number.

I handled more than a few cases like that as a Company Official.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

This is totally not a stripper. Men are so easily fooled.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> I drove a stripper to her home once. She tried to deny it when I asked what she did for a living after I picked her up at a strip joint. She said she worked in the front of the club, greeting customers. As we continued talking, she accidentally let out that she performed. She didn't clean her story up. I figured she knew I caught on.
> She smelled like Chee-tos.


Hmmmmmm . . .
Now I'm thinking of the midget stripper they had down the road . . .
Turned out to be a friend of mine's daughter . . .








Someone slapped a $100.00 tip on the bar.she did cartwheels down the bar to get it.poor girl fell off the bar,ambulance had to come . . .


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkidarling said:


> Also if you ever pick up a dancer, please don't try to &%[email protected]!* them. I keep running into drivers who tell me to sit in the front, ask me if I want to "Refill my drink" or ask my bra size etc because they picked up a friendly girl from a strip club and think they don't deserve professionalism. It's 3 am, dark as hell, and you want to ask me if I've ever &%[email protected]!*ed one of your uber drivers?" "No." "Do you want to?" "....."


Do you get in the car half naked? Do drivers know when you get in that you're a stripper? If so, that's a problem on YOU

Ive dropped off a couple strippers to Camelot and Mpire, and neither looked like a stripper. I'd be upset if that was what's dancing on the stage. Females look so much better in low lighting.....



Rick N. said:


> Miguel Aprender said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, who doesn't like strippers?
> ...


----------



## nikkidarling (May 2, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Do you get in the car half naked? Do drivers know when you get in that you're a stripper? If so, that's a problem on YOU
> 
> Ive dropped off a couple strippers to Camelot and Mpire, and neither looked like a stripper. I'd be upset if that was what's dancing on the stage. Females look so much better in low lighting.....


What does "looking like a stripper" mean? If a local driver picks me up at 4 am, past a clubs closing with only 2-3 cars parked in the parking lot and the club is clearly closed, it's pretty obvious I work there. And even IF I walked out in a bikini, that doesn't give anyone the right to take advantage of me, try to get me drunk, or ask can I **** them. Period.


----------



## nikkidarling (May 2, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I drove a stripper to her home once. She tried to deny it when I asked what she did for a living after I picked her up at a strip joint. She said she worked in the front of the club, greeting customers. As we continued talking, she accidentally let out that she performed. She didn't clean her story up. I figured she knew I caught on.
> She smelled like Chee-tos.


Probably because she had a bad experience telling her job to someone before, and this doesn't just apply to uber drivers but to anyone. People do learn from experiences. I definitely have.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> What does "looking like a stripper" mean? If a local driver picks me up at 4 am, past a clubs closing with only 2-3 cars parked in the parking lot and the club is clearly closed, it's pretty obvious I work there. And even IF I walked out in a bikini, that doesn't give anyone the right to take advantage of me, try to get me drunk, or ask can I &%[email protected]!* them. Period.


...as if any one would want to.

Me thinks you talk too much.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> Probably because she had a bad experience telling her job to someone before, and this doesn't just apply to uber drivers but to anyone. People do learn from experiences. I definitely have.


And that's why you come on here bragging about it...


----------



## nikkidarling (May 2, 2016)

JuanIguana said:


> ...as if any one would want to.
> 
> Me thinks you talk too much.


But... I thought... you didn't give a rat's arse... yet... you're still here. I think you are the one who talks too much. And care too much 



jodie said:


> This is totally not a stripper. Men are so easily fooled.


Because civilians regularly wear 6.5 inch clear Pleasers. ;-)


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

nikkidarling said:


> But... I thought... you didn't give a rat's arse... yet... you're still here. I think you are the one who talks too much. And care too much
> 
> Because civilians regularly wear 6.5 inch clear Pleasers. ;-)


I thought you said you are a rider and a stripper


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkidarling said:


> What does "looking like a stripper" mean? If a local driver picks me up at 4 am, past a clubs closing with only 2-3 cars parked in the parking lot and the club is clearly closed, it's pretty obvious I work there. And even IF I walked out in a bikini, that doesn't give anyone the right to take advantage of me, try to get me drunk, or ask can I &%[email protected]!* them. Period.


In the text of what I wrote, it meant they werent attractive. Meaning I would hate to go to a strip club and see them dancing, worse yet ask me for money to dance in front of me.

You must work in Maryland , I think only Stadium has a parking lot lol. They shot a lot of strip clubs down in Maryland last month. Got an old girl asking me for money. Told her to just dance her ass across the state line.

And no, you can get picked up butt naked and no one should try to take advantage of you or harass you. But you have to exepect and accept how some folks may act if you come into a vehicle almost butterball naked, I mean, lets just keep it real.Women should know how mean are going to act depending on your dress. You can't walk in a car with only a thong on and patches over your nipples and then be surprised that men hawk you, just saying. Its not right, but common sense says folks are going to act different to an overly provocatively dressed woman


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Even that is out of line.


I agree, I treat driving just as i would any other job. I worked in retail and management for over half my life. I couldn't imagine walking up to a random customer in a store a asking for her number, my career would not have lasted nearly as long if I did this.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

has there ever in recorded history actually been a brain surgeon that was a former stripper?


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Even that is out of line. It makes the passengers uncomfortable. More than one passenger, particullarly female, has complained to me about being uncomfortable when her driver, be he cab, Uber or even METRObus driver asked for her telephone number.
> 
> I handled more than a few cases like that as a Company Official.


Nah, asking a number (haven't done it yet) when a girl/gal shows you pretty good sign that they are interested is ok in my book. The issue with this perverted drivers who hit on every damn pax that enters their car.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> Nah, asking a number (haven't done it yet) when a girl/gal shows you pretty good sign that they are interested is ok in my book. The issue with this perverted drivers who hit on every damn pax that enters their car.


The problem is men and women speak different languages.

She says, "hi hows it going tonight?"
He hears "hi, i think you're cute and im lonely."

What is a good sign to a lot of guys is simply the woman being friendly or nice. 
Unless she asks for a number or leaves hers, there is no sign as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

I know some strippers but i would not sleep with any of them , i see the guys they go home with...Gross fat old dudes ...
I gave rides to some of them when i used to Uber and they asked me if i wanna come to their place and " Party" 
Eh ..no thanks


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> In the text of what I wrote, it meant they werent attractive. Meaning I would hate to go to a strip club and see them dancing, worse yet ask me for money to dance in front of me.
> 
> You must work in Maryland , I think only Stadium has a parking lot lol. They shot a lot of strip clubs down in Maryland last month. Got an old girl asking me for money. Told her to just dance her ass across the state line.
> 
> And no, you can get picked up butt naked and no one should try to take advantage of you or harass you. But you have to exepect and accept how some folks may act if you come into a vehicle almost butterball naked, I mean, lets just keep it real.Women should know how mean are going to act depending on your dress. You can't walk in a car with only a thong on and patches over your nipples and then be surprised that men hawk you, just saying. Its not right, but common sense says folks are going to act different to an overly provocatively dressed woman


Dude !! Creepy !!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Dude !! Creepy !!


Stop it
I'm just keeping it real. You must live in another galaxy if you believe females can walk down the street basically naked and men don't look at her or make unwanted advances as if she's dressed like an Eskimo. Never said it was right, but you need to face reality

I mean nobody should rob you either. That's completely wrong. But my point is you should expect to be in danger of some sort if you walk through a bad neighborhood at night playing with thousands of dollars in your hands.

This is all about common sense


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Stop it
> I'm just keeping it real. You must live in another galaxy if you believe females can walk down the street basically naked and men don't look at her or make unwanted advances as if she's dressed like an Eskimo. Never said it was right, but you need to face reality
> 
> I mean nobody should rob you either. That's completely wrong. But my point is you should expect to be in danger of some sort if you walk through a bad neighborhood at night playing with thousands of dollars in your hands.
> ...


You got issues SMH


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Istvan said:


> I know some strippers but i would not sleep with any of them , i see the guys they go home with...Gross fat old dudes ...
> I gave rides to some of them when i used to Uber and they asked me if i wanna come to their place and " Party"
> Eh ..no thanks


Oh yeah,I'm sure that happened.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

nikkidarling said:


> I don't know if I can do this but I just stumbled across this site after google searching about uber helicopters (lol) and I just wanna say thanks. I depend on Uber everyday, multiple times a day while saving up for my own car. I'm a stripper who rides Uber to distances that have sub par metro service at the asscrack of dawn so uber drivers are a necessity for my safety ... as well as making it my classes on time
> 
> Being in the service industry, my income doesn't mainly come from tips but I love when my customers do it so I spread the karma. I tip at least 10 dollars. If there's water or mints or a charger etc I tip 20. (Seriously, such a nice surprise) Thanks for letting me (a complete stranger) ride in your vehicle. If I make them wait for a minute, I tip 20. I understand people wasting time means you waste money so I compensate for that and rarely do it. (sorry!! )
> 
> ...


hey kool, I had visit from NY strippers and they say the trippers in Philly are horrible..true??


----------



## Stu Pitt (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry 


nikkidarling said:


> I don't know if I can do this but I just stumbled across this site after google searching about uber helicopters (lol) and I just wanna say thanks. I depend on Uber everyday, multiple times a day while saving up for my own car. I'm a stripper who rides Uber to distances that have sub par metro service at the asscrack of dawn so uber drivers are a necessity for my safety ... as well as making it my classes on time
> 
> Being in the service industry, my income doesn't mainly come from tips but I love when my customers do it so I spread the karma. I tip at least 10 dollars. If there's water or mints or a charger etc I tip 20. (Seriously, such a nice surprise) Thanks for letting me (a complete stranger) ride in your vehicle. If I make them wait for a minute, I tip 20. I understand people wasting time means you waste money so I compensate for that and rarely do it. (sorry!! )
> 
> ...


for trying to pick up on you.


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

Your wife must be a prude LOL.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Rat said:


> Wives


can't tell you how many married couples I pick up from struip clubs. lots of wives love it


----------



## Thomas The Transporter (Apr 28, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In fact, there was a time when the District of Columbia did not allow lap dances, at all.


That's because lobbyists hate competition.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

nikkidarling said:


> But... I thought... you didn't give a rat's arse... yet... you're still here. I think you are the one who talks too much. And care too much
> 
> Because civilians regularly wear 6.5 inch clear Pleasers. ;-)


Ah..the reason many men go to the 'shoe show'.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

driveLA said:


> has there ever in recorded history actually been a brain surgeon that was a former stripper?


Yes. I heard Dr. Ben Carson did a short stint at Swingin Richards.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Troll much?


Yep, hook line and sinker.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The stage is advertising.
> Out of sight,out of mind.
> 
> Also,some clubs the money is in getting customers to buy drinks.


In Texas, you can't serve booze AND be a fully nude club. If they serve alcohol they can be topless only. THEN the money comes from a house fees the girls pay, cover charge for customers, and serving over priced soda OR buying "champagne" - fizzy grape juice - bottles for $150 - $200 apiece with access to the vip and buying a girl off her stages. A trip to the club can get real expensive real fast.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Miguel Aprender said:


> I mean, who doesn't like strippers?





Rat said:


> Wives


Just before Christmas, one of the local strip clubs had a sign on the Marquee:

_Ladies, shop in peace
Husband sitting services now available
_
Then a few days later they changed it to:

_Topless and Naked gift wrapping service available_


----------



## SurgeMaker (May 9, 2016)

Just make sure before you leave to clean all the std's/hpv off with a Lysol wipe. My son is going to ride back there tomorrow thanks


----------



## pedro_pendukot (Apr 17, 2016)

phuseche said:


> I have given rides to 5 different strippers in Miami and none gave me a tip.


Me too. I've given a ride to a stripper going to downtown Toronto, but no tip.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Rat said:


> Ummm.......nope, I have a pair I'm wearing right now.


Maybe there is a new career in your future....


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have driven many upscale ladies of the night around DC shuttling them from one classy hotel to another and they always tip.

Not saying that's the poster but they are my most consistent tippers.


----------

